# We finally installed the correct VFDs



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

This is more of our horribly mismanaged school job.
The mechanical contractor delivered to our crew 3 VFDs from their storage trailer.
The guys did a wonderful job installing them. The commissioning people came out and noted the VFDs were the wrong size for the motors. 








The mechanical contractor provides a second set of VFDs.
It is noted that the plans call for them to be NEMA 4x.
Negotiations begin with the results being the contractor will provide a cover for them equal to NEMA 4x. 
They commissioned what I can only describe as a Codpiece to appease the commissioning folks.
This goes on for a week until they eventually find the correct VFDs.
Turns out, one of the many superintientants that has been in charge of the project decided the VFDs in their boxes were a perfect height to use as a plan table in his office trailer.
This weekend we removed the NEMA 1 one VFDs and installed the nice shiney new NEMA 4X VFDs. They don't look like NEMA 4X to me.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Southeast Power said:


> This weekend we removed the NEMA 1 one VFDs and installed the nice shiney new NEMA 4X VFDs. They don't look like NEMA 4X to me.


Why wait to find out? Hose them down and see.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Southeast Power said:


> *This weekend* we removed the NEMA 1 one VFDs and installed the nice shiney new NEMA 4X VFDs. They don't look like NEMA 4X to me.


I hope you're T&M or that was a change order?

You don't happen to know the brand of those VFD's do you? They don't look like anything I've seen around here.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Cow said:


> I hope you're T&M or that was a change order?
> 
> You don't happen to know the brand of those VFD's do you? They don't look like anything I've seen around here.


Its something provided by Trane 174z4575


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I just convinced the GCs Project manger to ask the mechanical contractor to order a NEMA 4X Codpiece for them. I even spelled it for him. :biggrin:


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Those look almost identical to the Dan Foss. Their nema 4X don't look like they are NEMA 4X either. The 1st thing that go out are the LCP screens or the fans mounted on the bottom. The Dan Foss nema 4X look almost the same as their nema 12. Only difference I can tell is that the aluminum case has a shiny coat of epoxy versus the textured Gray coat of paint


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

That doesn’t look very 4X to me. Looks like a Danfoss or Yaskawa.

The “4X” VFDs are flange mount drives with the rest of the drive “sealed”. The keypads are usually membrane types with gaskets around the edges.

Agreed...wash the dust off with a 1” fire hose at 40 PSI (4X standard). It will be an easy warranty claim.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Somewhat off topic question: are these mounted inside? If not then maybe NEMA-12 needed at most. Even if mounted outside I’d think NEMA-4 would be fine.

??? Maybe this is why school costs are so high????


----------

